# Tibee Shrimp



## dreamer_yoyo (May 5, 2013)

_*Tibee Shrimp =* _
_Orange Eye Blue Tiger Shrimp x Taiwan Bee Mischillings Crystal Red/Black Shrimp_

Recessive gene traits:


From OEBT: Orange eye, blue color_;_
From Taiwan Bee Mischilling: Red Color, White Color, King Kong Gene.​
The 1st generation, all the recessive gene won't appear, here we got:​












The F1 tiger bee shrimp are clear, with black stripe, no recessive gene traits. AND those guys can grow huge :]. Check out the photos








The Amano shrimps around the tiger bee shrimps are size around 1.5'' - 1.75''. And that's a female tiger bee shrimps. Will it cross breed with Amano shrimps???​ 
There are two challenge here about F1s. 
1. They can grow to a very good size, so it takes time, takes to mature, and breed; 
2. Berried Tiger shrimps are easily fanning and dropping eggs.​ 
Anyway, after a longer time than I expected, we are now on F2s. 
There are A Lot A Lot of trait combination showing among F2s. Some tibees are with orange eye, blue color. And I have red tibee from F2 as well. White color starts to fill up the clear part. Black Tibee, Red Tibee, White Tibee, Unknowns, and I do get a few pintos from my F2. 
(Pintos are too small to shown nice in my camera, will post some picture after they grow bigger. Looking forward seeing how they look after growing up )))








Black Tibee Shrimp








Red Tibee Shrimp








White Tibee Shrimp​
New updated information, check out:
How to crossbreed tibee shrimp

Red Pinto Shrimp:


----------



## orhunterfisher (Jun 30, 2008)

Beautiful work dreamer


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

I love tibees. cant wait for them to get more popular!


----------



## Dead Can Dance (Jan 27, 2013)

I had some F6/F7 mischlings and I found them a pain to breed the females with pure TB's.

Are Tibee's the same ? Once they're born, put them into a new tank so they don't interbreed ?


----------



## mengyone (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks great! I like the red one.


----------



## dreamer_yoyo (May 5, 2013)

Dead Can Dance said:


> I had some F6/F7 mischlings and I found them a pain to breed the females with pure TB's.
> 
> Are Tibee's the same ? Once they're born, put them into a new tank so they don't interbreed ?


F1 tibees, it's better to keep them by themselves. Since we want a new hybrid that's going to combined the characteristic from both OEBT and Crystals. Pintos are king kong genes with tiger mark, and there are beautiful blue colors that Taiwan bees don't have. 

I am now on F2 and F3. F1 female tibees takes a long time for them to get pregnant. And they keep kicking off eggs. 

And I did try putting F1 together with Taiwan bees. Well, since the tibee females are so big, much bigger than my black king kong males. It's funny, but I saw it's very difficult for my king kong to fertilize the female. Sometimes the tibee female is pretty cooperated and being patient, and my king kond can make it. Sigh....

Now, I just keep my tibees together. I got a few blue/black pinto (not sure about the color since they are too young to tell) from F1 self-breeding. 

And I spotted at least 1 red pinto from my F2 Tibee self-breeding tank. There are other red babies, but I am not sure if they are pinto or not. What's interesting is that in this tank, it's all black tibees. :icon_lol:


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

really loving that red tibee!


----------



## cape (Oct 26, 2013)

Awesome thread. So you got pintos from F1 x F1?! I thought It was a much longer process from what I have read.


----------



## dreamer_yoyo (May 5, 2013)

I am surprise as well. I did use taiwan bee mischilling to crossbreeding when I started. Not very high chance, but still possible. 








This is F2 pintos. It's blue color, or royal blue, with spider legs. I shall upadte pictures, when it grows bigger. 








F3 Red Pinto


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

My next project when I move breeding kk to btoe or red tiger or royal blue or oebt.... Only if I could have a bigger room right now


----------



## Forumsnow (Feb 22, 2012)

I just added some royals and oebt in with my mischling/tbs. Hoping for something interesting.


----------



## cape (Oct 26, 2013)

Do you by any chance know what type of taiwan bee mischilling that was bred originally?


----------



## dreamer_yoyo (May 5, 2013)

black king kong, panda and wine red.


----------



## dreamer_yoyo (May 5, 2013)




----------



## dreamer_yoyo (May 5, 2013)

*Red Tibee Shrimp*

More pictures: 
http://crystalredshrimp-yoyo.blogspot.com/2014/05/red-tibee-shrimp-must-see.html

And updated picture of pinto shrimps. It's growing so much bigger now

http://crystalredshrimp-yoyo.blogspot.com/2014/05/new-picture-of-pinto-shrimp.html


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## DeepXero (Feb 25, 2013)

I love them the pinto has great color. The tibees remind me of candy canes! Lol I guess I'm just in love with blue shrimp


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Awesome shrimps. I just started my own pinto/tibee project and hoping for the F1 soon


----------



## mayphly (Jul 20, 2010)

Sweet looking shrimpies!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

dreamer_yoyo said:


>


Amazing! I want one now!!! :hihi:


----------



## 52149 (Feb 26, 2012)

dreamer_yoyo said:


> More pictures:
> http://crystalredshrimp-yoyo.blogspot.com/2014/05/red-tibee-shrimp-must-see.html
> 
> And updated picture of pinto shrimps. It's growing so much bigger now
> ...


Great shrimp in my book regular buyer and big fan of Yoyo's Tibees! Great person to deal with 15 out of 10 in my book keep it up Yoyo!


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

You still doing this project.?

-Chris


----------



## James He (Sep 17, 2009)

Very interesting project.


----------



## dreamer_yoyo (May 5, 2013)

Yes. There are very nice result from F2 and F3. The further the generation, the prettier shrimps. 



ctaylor3737 said:


> You still doing this project.?
> 
> -Chris


----------



## dreamer_yoyo (May 5, 2013)

How to crossbreed Tibee Shrimp

A lot of people ask me how to crossbreeding to get Tibee Shrimps. 


That's great that people have different ideas and thoughts. Here is my personal experience. 


Reasons I chose to go with Orange Eye Blue Tiger and Taiwan Bee Mischillings:


Top 1: Pinto Shrimps are my top goal in crossbreeding tibee shrimp. 



You need to have mischillings or Taiwan bee shrimps in crossbreeding to have pintos from offsprings. If without Taiwan bee shrimps gene, you would never get pinto shrimps from offsprings. To be clear, Taiwan Bee Shrimps refers to Black King Kong Shrimp, Panda Shrimps, Shallow Panda, Wine Red, and Red King Kong Shrimps. 





If you want to get pintos faster:


OEBT x Wine Red, you get red pinto from F2 or later generation


OEBT x Black King Kong, you get blue or other dark color pintos from F2 or later generation





When you choose Taiwan Bee Shrimps, you want to choose the most healthy and with strong breeding capacity Taiwan Bee Shrimps. 





2: Orange Eye and Unique Blue Color From OEBT





OEBT has been popular for long for it's unique blue color and orange eye. I want to keep those gene to my tibee shrimps, and my pintos. 





When you choose a tiger shrimp and a kind of bee shrimps, yes the hybrid offsprings are called tibee shrimps. You want to set a goal what kind of tibee shrimps you want. 





The recessive gene in my choices are:


White Color


Red Color 


Orange Eye


Taiwan Bee Shrimp Gene





You won't get those from F1, these character will show on F2 or later generation. 


And there are too many pattern and coloration from my F1s. I did selective breedings, and you can see my black tibees (F2/F3) show nice pattern and coloration. Offsprings from those black tibees could be black tibee, red tibee, and possible pintos. I have a few red pintos from my F2 black tibees. 





Here are new picture of my red pinto, it's growing big now


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice! So from your experience cross tiger directly with TB will increase the chance of pinto?


----------



## dreamer_yoyo (May 5, 2013)

Yes. :icon_bigg



usgetata said:


> Nice! So from your experience cross tiger directly with TB will increase the chance of pinto?


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

Future project, two projects from now. Thanks for all of the great info.


----------



## dreamer_yoyo (May 5, 2013)

White Tibee - Red


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

They are pretty 😄


----------



## bumblebee (Oct 25, 2003)

👍 Big Thumb Up


----------

